# Very rare version of a common bottle!!



## texasdigger (May 26, 2009)

I traded for this bottle recently.  It was found out dome random sale.  I have shown it to one of the most knowledgeable Texas collectors there is, and he has never seen one in forty years of collection Texas medicines.  He is trying to do some research on it now.  It looks just like a normal Glyco-thymoline bottle, but larger, cruder and has a tombstone slugplate one the back side that reads "State Medical Asociation of Texas".  I really like it because it is a different shape than any Texas medicine I have ever seen.  It does have a little damage, but it displays well.  I can't wait to hear what my friends investigation turns up.  I also traded for a "Reed's Chill Cure Clarksville, TEXAS".  I already had one, but this one has stronger embossing.  Thanks for looking guys, and I hope you had great Memorial Day!

 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (May 26, 2009)

Back


----------



## junkyard jack (May 26, 2009)

Very nice bottle!


----------



## jays emporium (May 26, 2009)

Never heard of that one, Brad.  Now another 40 year Texas collector has told you the same thing.  Good find.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 26, 2009)

...add a New Jersey collector to the list!  NHOTOâ„¢ []


----------



## treasurekidd (May 27, 2009)

Any state embossed bottle like that is a nice find, especially of the 40 year collectors have never seen it. Nice find there Texasdigger, congrats!!


----------



## otto (Nov 4, 2019)

I dug a similar version of the same bottle in 1974, except mine says New York State Dental Society.  I couldn't find any info on this drug , Glyco- Thymoline  at the time.  Fast forward to 1993 and on a Fall trip to New England , I drove past a shop called "Needful Things ". Having recently read the Steven King book by the same name, I had a feeling  this was  a sign?  Well you can imagine my surprise when I found a Sample Box  of Glyco-Thymoline  with the manufactures insert in the store. From the insert, among it's many uses ,if you have Spongy  Gums this is good  for what ails you. According to Google it was first  manufactured in 1895 by Kress and Owens.  It would seem they made their product available to State Dental and Medical Societies, most likely at their  conventions. Amazingly, it is still available Today from the same  Manufacturer.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 4, 2019)

Very nice find there.


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 4, 2019)

Beautiful bottle! Here's a little history on the State Medical Association of Texas. Looks like that specific name dates from 1901 to 1951:

https://tshaonline.org/handbook/online/articles/sat05


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 7, 2019)

I wish that the one I dug a month ago had state embossing like those . Nice bottles!


----------

